# How to run 10g report from 10g form



## anni (Oct 17, 2008)

I am using 10 G DS. and trying to run report from oracle form using web.show_document, but it gives error. here is my code
DECLARE
rep_url varchar2(2000);
BEGIN
rep_url:=‘/reports/rwservlet?server=repserv&report=reptest.rdf’||’&desformat=htmlcss&destype=cache’||’&paramform=no’;
WEB.SHOW_DOCUMENT(rep_url,’_blank’);
END;

repserver is the name of my report server which i already started using rwserver server=repserver , oc4j instance also running.
I am using window xp sp2 and 10g DS 10.2... version
two erros are coming
1. bind to report server repserver failed and
2. unable to connect to report server repserver

anni


----------



## coolpcguy (Oct 20, 2008)

I haven't worked on reports, so this is probably a good place to look for solution

*forums.oracle.com/forums/thread.jspa?threadID=299780


----------

